# Sprint triathlon w/no swim training?



## natethomas2000 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm considering doing my first sprint triathlon this fall. However, I won't have a chance to do any sort of swimming prior to the race, which is probably a major no-no. 

1/4 mile swim (round trip) from beach out to buoy and back, 10 mile flat course ride, and 3 mile run comprise the race.

I'm in decent shape - probably will do the ride at 23-24 mph and run in 7-8 min/mile range.

Should I scrap my plans and try to find a pool for the winter or should I just try it and see how it goes? I'm not nervous and have done a little open water swimming before.

I'd probably rent a wetsuit if I did the race as it's in New England in September.

Thanks!


----------



## thatsmybush (Mar 12, 2002)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=182639

This question was recently asked. Take those responses for what it is worth and look up SIPE...especially in cooler water and a wetsuit with no training. 

The choice is yours.


----------



## jamesnord (Oct 29, 2008)

I did an olympic tri with zero swim training. it hurt, but you will survive. i still ended up doing 2:25 for the whole thing. when i would get super tired in the swim i would just flip over on my back, haha

good luck!


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

If you aren't willing to prepare for the triathlon, what's the point?


----------



## thatsmybush (Mar 12, 2002)

pretender said:


> If you aren't willing to prepare for the triathlon, what's the point?


EXACTLY!!!


----------



## bauerb (Jan 18, 2006)

the short tri's I see on TV these days allow drafting in the bike. if you are late out of the water, forget it. I don't know if this is "made for TV" stuff, or all sprints are like that now


----------



## natethomas2000 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm aiming to finish if I do it - I definitely wouldn't be up in a group that may be drafting on the ride.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

HTFU.

...but be safe, first.


----------



## hellatall (Aug 11, 2009)

having done my first three tri sprints this year, i'd say that for me, at 35, with no swim race experience, preparing for the swim was toughest. to swim consistently in open water is tough, and you don't have the benefit of resting at the turns like you might in a pool snake swim. pool swims also allow you to walk it if you get too tired to stay afloat. 

open water seems a bit more dodgy to me, and yes, you can flip over or breast stroke, but i would suggest to at least get to a pool once or twice to figure out what your limits are. 

also, you should also check into the rules for your specific sprint about drafting. it was NOT allowed in any of the races i've done this year.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Read this and judge for yourself.

http://blog.silentsports.net/?p=1211


----------



## thatsmybush (Mar 12, 2002)

natethomas2000 said:


> I'm aiming to finish if I do it - I definitely wouldn't be up in a group that may be drafting on the ride.



Drafting is rare in non olympic style events. 

But why are you aiming to just "finish if you do it?" Don't you want to compete against yourself? Do the best you can after training? 

I once had a guy at work ask if he could finish the marathon I was preparing for "just running 2 days." Sure...you might hang on to see the end. It doesn't take much to finish just about anything given enough time. But if you want to compete...to get strong to test yourself through months of training--then you are racing. And it is after all a race.


----------



## andrew9223 (Jun 16, 2009)

If you're asking if you will be able to swim a 1/4 mile the answer is probably yes.


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

bauerb said:


> the short tri's I see on TV these days allow drafting in the bike. if you are late out of the water, forget it. I don't know if this is "made for TV" stuff, or all sprints are like that now


They allow drafting in ITU races, specifically to "make it more interesting" for TV coverage. I'm not aware of any non-ITU races that allow drafting. Typically being busted for drafting earns you a 4 min rest in a penalty tent for first 2 offenses, then three strikes and you're out.


----------



## makeitso (Sep 20, 2008)

Keep in mind though that open water swimming is quite a bit harder than swimming in a pool. Also, unless you're doing some cross training, I would start as swimming puts a strain on your back, shoulders and core. If those muscles are out of shape come the triathlon date and there's a weather system (happened for my first triathlon) nearby you'll be swimming in 3 ft swells even past the breakers. 

But I'd say buy a friend lunch and tag along as a guest to their gym with a pool minimally. It's the same as the bike, you need to learn how to pace yourself along with some aerobic training and muscle memory. As per the wetsuit it's pretty much essential if the water temp will be below 65 degrees as it'll impact your performance and if you get a tri specific wetsuit it'll help you float as well.


----------



## bauerb (Jan 18, 2006)

i will say that watching Tri-guys ride in a peloton is quite funny, as they keep 2-3 feet on all sides. i suppose because they don't train in a group much. pure roadies won't blink while bumping shoulders all ady long


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

bauerb said:


> i will say that watching Tri-guys ride in a peloton is quite funny, as they keep 2-3 feet on all sides. i suppose because they don't train in a group much. pure roadies won't blink while bumping shoulders all ady long


I've been watching ITU clips on triathlon.org, and I think they're getting pretty good. But it still looks weird.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

Why can't you find a pool somewhere to swim 1/4 mile in a time or two (or more importantly, find out if you can't swim that far?) 

I went to a 50 meter pool, paid $4 each for the 5 times I swam there, and discovered I absolutely could NOT swim 400 meters without stopping. Then I did my first tri (pool swim). This year I only swam 3 times before doing the same tri again. I now am *almost* to the point that I could swim that far without stopping IF I concentrate on going really slow and not getting my heart rate (and thus oxygen needs) too high. 

There's no way in hell I'd do an open water swim unless it was shallow, but if you are confident in your swim from previous experience, then why not? As an example, last Sunday I was 14th on the bike and 133rd in the swim and 28th in the run. That translated to 20th overall, so a slow swim doesn't seem to be a deal-breaker.


----------



## livin4lax09 (Mar 15, 2008)

or a lake... or pond. I train in a nice pond near me. Swim to the end of the pond, and back. Takes a good 40 mins.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Pool and a pond. Pond be good for you.


----------



## magic (Dec 8, 2005)

I do some Tri's, just last weekend did a Half IronMan, doing my 4th IM in Nov. Did a sprint in June riding fixed and averaged 24mph on the course with a few hills even.

For your sprint, if you can breast stroke you can do it. Figure it will take you 10+ mins to finish that distance. You'll also hit the bike breathing pretty hard and may have cold hands and feet. These things will affect your bike speed. You'll also be coming out of the water towards the back of the pack and have a bunch of faster swimmer/slower bikers to get around. Most Sprints are done in Waves so unless you are in an early Wave start, you'll have slower riders on the bike course the entire time. 7min/mile pace is pretty good for some one new to Tri's. Running right off of the bike takes some training to get used to. You should go for some runs (10 to 15 mins) post bike workouts to get used to the switching from the two sports. An other thing I find that helps is for the last mile or so on the bike, match you cadence to your run cadence. This really helps me come off of the bike and running well right away.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Real question is if you have a swim background. If so, then no problem. If not then assess the risk. In a big open water mass (or even wave) start doing backstroke/breatstroke is not without risk (like getting swam over by other athletes). At our local sprint tri series (5-600 entries each) there always seems to be at least a couple decent non-swimmer athletes who think they can "fake" the 500M open water swim & end up getting rescued by the rescue boats. My wife (regular spectator) thinks that one day someone won't make it. 
Best thing is to find a pool or lake & swim the distance a couple times to get familiar with the distance & pacing.


----------



## feh (Mar 8, 2007)

thatsmybush said:


> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=182639
> 
> This question was recently asked. Take those responses for what it is worth and look up SIPE...especially in cooler water and a wetsuit with no training.
> 
> The choice is yours.


I was the person that posted the same question in the thread referenced above.

FWIW - I decided not to do it. I asked the same question on a beginners triathlon board, and most folks said it wouldn't be a good idea.

Since then, I've been to the pool a couple times; I'll be participating in my first sprint this weekend (it's in a pool, not open water).


----------



## thatsmybush (Mar 12, 2002)

feh said:


> I was the person that posted the same question in the thread referenced above.
> 
> FWIW - I decided not to do it. I asked the same question on a beginners triathlon board, and most folks said it wouldn't be a good idea.
> 
> Since then, I've been to the pool a couple times; I'll be participating in my first sprint this weekend (it's in a pool, not open water).


Enjoy...crush all that you can. 

Race...every swim stroke, pedal turn and running stride to the finish line.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 20, 2007)

natethomas2000 said:


> .....I won't have a chance to do any sort of swimming prior to the race......


Won't have a chance - even once - even over a holiday weekend? I occaisionally travel domestically & internationally for work & can usually find someplace to swim anywhere in the world. And it shouldn't take too much time to swim a quarter mile even if you're slow. I'd really recommend you get in the water at least once before the event to make sure you can do it. If you can, try the wetsuit in open water - it really is different from pool swimming. You also need to check the wetsuit fit & practice getting it on & off while wet.

When you do swim, forget about speed & concentrate on a relaxed efficient stroke. You want to make sure you have something left for the bike & run. The more often you get to swim before the event, the more natural it will feel & the better your confidence will be. Now get out there & get wet! And have fun too!


----------



## o3roye (Aug 18, 2009)

The question you have to answer for yourself is: can I swim 1/4 mi non-stop in a wetsuit off the coast of NE in September with no training. 
Sounds dodgy to me; why not do the duathlon this time and learn to swim over the winter, and tri next year?


----------

